# (Recommended) Haunted House Rules



## TrailofDarkness

*Haunted Rules and Regulations*

Rules:

1. No food or drinks are allowed in the Attraction!

2. DO NOT LEAN ON THE WALLS!!! THEY ARE NOT SO STABLE!!! Sorry!

3. Don't touch the actors and they won't touch you.

4. NO Stupidity is allowed!!! (We have backstage workers in every area. We ARE WATCHING!!)

5. Scare Level: Recommended for Children 8 and older.

6. There is usage of strobe lights, Fog Machines, Dimmed or Dark areas. If you highly dislike any of the above, please don't attend.

7. No Smoking or Open Flames are Allowed!

8. DON'T TOUCH ANYTHING!!! INCLUDING PROPS AND ACTORS!!!

9. Be SCARED But SAFE!

10. No Rough Playing!!!

11. No sharp objects are allowed in the Attraction!

12. No Flash lights, laser lights, or any forms of illumination.

13. We are not responsible for any lost objects. After the running of the haunted house, you are free to stay to search the haunted house or you come back during the week and collect your items.

15. The hallways are small. If you have Clastraphobia, you should not attend.

16. In Case of an Emergency, There are backstage helpers.

14. Have FUN!!!!! Please Sign ______________________________

By signing above, you are accepting our rules and regulations and promise not to break our rules. Also, By signing above, we are NOT responsible for any lost items and/or injuries.

PRINT THIS OUT AS A RULES SHEET FOR YOUR HOME HAUNT ATTENDERS TO READ AND SIGN BEFORE ENTERING THE HAUNTED HOUSE!!

HAPPY HAUNTING!!! MUWAHWAHWAH!!!:jol:


----------

